# Cloning temp questions:



## joneric1014 (Nov 23, 2008)

I got some clones going, and Im curious as to the answers of the following:

1) Whats the optimum temperature for your clone dome? Im using one of those plastic trays, with the clear dome on top you buy at the grow store for about 5 bucks.

2) I see people suggesting a heat mat for the bottom of the clone box, but I don't see specifically what type to get? The only kinds of heat mats Im aware of are the ones they sell for reptiles in pet stores. Any suggestions?

3) What specific humidity is best inside the clone dome?

4) I saw a guy who cloned some plants just using a cup of water with some cellophane over the cup, by sitting it in a window in non direct sunlight, and letting it start to root. Can this be done? Or is it necessary to have a bubble line in there oxygenating the cutting? Or would this system require frequent water changes?

About me:

Teaching myself stealth hydro in an armoire, have a few practice plants set up, and Im teaching myself the art form. The armoire is fully pimped with all the right gear, tempatures, ph, etc...I'm currently trying to find the most efficient way for me to master the art of cloning.

Ive read lots of FAQs here on these boards, but haven't seen answers to these questions specifically. Im a scientist by trade, so Im looking for some hard facts, cause I like to keep tight exact control over my grow environment . I'm looking to create the perfect SoG system built out of 2 armoires, stealth style, and see how much yield I can push out using a hydro specific Inidica strain I got from Nirvana, thats meant to grow short and ultra bushy, and is extremly forgiving to n00bs, called Supergirl. 

Can anyone help?

Thanks alot!

-J


----------



## zurces (Nov 23, 2008)

you 're fine with the dome just put it on 24 or 18-6 make sure it's wet and thats it man. the key is to have high humidty so it will go up and down but it's cool keep an eye on them open the dome at least once a day you'll be fine


----------



## Old in the Way (Nov 23, 2008)

That is about it with a humidome. It will stay at 90+%humidity with the vents open.

A horticultural heat mat from your local hydro store with the optional thermostat is a must. A 1 or 2 tube floro running 24/7 is good as well. This is a must for quick, productive rooting-before your clones burn up their batteries and start going deficient on you.

Optimal Scientific Conditions

Root Zone w/ heat mat 82-86f (30c)
Ambient air temps 78-82f
RH 70-80% tops (70% is ideal to avoid powdery mildew attacking leaves and growth tips. Otherwise at 90+% RH you have to keep it warm since cool temps and high humidity will allow it to run rampant) I have not had to many problems with the old humidome method but there are some tricks to each medium. I use rapid rooters not rockwool and get a 95-100% strike rate. If you need any input on moisture content for you medium or start encountering problems let me know. Also you will get lots of good info from the sticky thread at the top of the hydro section labeled "A batch of clones in rockwool" regardless of what medium you are cloning in.

Also there was an excellent article a few months back in high times from VancouverIslandSeedCompany on cloning-this is also very informative-you may find it online or in an archive of theirs of some sort-well worth the read.

FYI-If complete environmental control is what you want you will need to devote the top of one of the armoires or another small cabinet to accomodate the necessary hardware-then you can get rid of the humidomes-this cabinet design/environmental conditions info is in the above mentioned thread.


----------



## joneric1014 (Nov 23, 2008)

Awesome thanks alot guys!

I did dedicate one of the armoirs tops to cloning only, and so far, your gonna laugh at this, have been using test tubes with a hole drilled in the cap, and a test tube rack wrapped in a black trash bag so light cant get in, as my cloner. I just put the whole test tube rack ito the humidrome, and each cutting gets its own tube of PH'd water with a drop of root hormone into it.

Ive had 100% strike rate so far just placing this in a humidrome and letting the CFLs in the clone chamber stay on 18/6.

I'm curious if I perfect my parameters if I can increase root production at all, or even improve rooting times.

Basically its set up like this: 1 armoire split into to 2 chambers, top and bottom: top chamber is mother plants and clones, bottom chamber is veg station. In the 2nd armoire only 1 chamber, and its got a 400w HPS in it on a cooltube for flowering. The goal is to pump out 6 plants every 2 weeks with max yield, SoG style.


----------

